# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ники Плюс >  Дефиле холостяков. Свадебный интерактив

## Николай Бугаков

*"ДЕФИЛЕ ХОЛОСТЯКОВ" ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС"
*

*Неизменным многолетним эпизодом свадеб остается «прощание» со свадебной подвязкой. Для того, чтобы оживить данный момент на празднике, мы предлагаем номер «Дефиле холостяков». Номер неоднократно апробирован на свадьбах и является прекрасным дополнением к традиционному эпизоду развлечения среди молодежи. 
Что собой представляет «Дефиле холостяков»? Это 11 аудиотреков, которые характеризуют неженатых парней и самого жениха, которому разрешается последний раз поучаствовать в данном шоу. Свадебный номер достаточно прост в подготовке и не требует заучивания текста. Работа ведущего состоит в описании номера для участников и подборе количества треков.

Демоверсия одного из аудиотреков:
https://yadi.sk/d/L7aaKMxgrK5cN* 

*Стоимость номера 500 руб.*

*Также проконсультироваться можно вк: 
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------

Dimona (07.05.2016), oga (27.04.2016), Tajussa (15.05.2016), дюймовка (27.04.2016), Наталья Стадник (27.04.2016), Нотя (27.04.2016), приветвсем (15.09.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (27.04.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (30.04.2016)

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

ОООооооо... новая вкусняшка от Коли!!!! хочу-хочу-хочу!!!!
Просто уверена, судя по предыдущим изюмам, что очередная БОМБА!!!! Чуююююю.... а нос меня никогда не подводит!!!)))))))))

----------

дюймовка (27.04.2016), Наталья Стадник (27.04.2016), Николай Бугаков (27.04.2016)

----------


## Нотя

Что сказать, то будет фурор, бомба, невероятное шоу на любой свадьбе!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Жду с нетерпением, что бы можно было опробовать. Наташа, Коля огроменное спасибооооооооо !

----------

Наталья Стадник (27.04.2016), Николай Бугаков (27.04.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> ОООооооо... новая вкусняшка от Коли!!!!


Зоя, не только от Коли, но и от Наташи! :Smile3:  Хоть мы сейчас и в разных городах, но НИКА ПЛЮС продолжает работать :Yahoo: 



> Просто уверена, судя по предыдущим изюмам, что очередная БОМБА!!!! Чуююююю.... а нос меня никогда не подводит!!!)))))))))


Мы даже не чуем, а знаем это! :Grin:  Номер обкатан на многих свадьбах :Yes4:

----------

Наталья Стадник (27.04.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (30.04.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Что сказать, то будет фурор, бомба, невероятное шоу на любой свадьбе!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Жду с нетерпением, что бы можно было опробовать.


Да, такое шоу перед окончанием свадьбы будет яркой и бомбической точкой или многоточием :Smile3: 
Пробуй и ты не разочаруешься! :Party:

----------

Наталья Стадник (27.04.2016)

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Пробуй и ты не разочаруешься!


Коля!!!! Получила!!! 
Ой, ну, вот, умеешь ты создавать ШЕДЕВРЫ!!!!!
И ведь всегда УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫ!!!!
Как только первая свадьба, сразу..... 
Очередная БОМБА от НИКИ!!!!
Я всегда думала, что ТЕЛЕПАТИЮ и СНЕГУРОЧЕК ..... ну, не переплюнуть!!!! ан нет! Оказывается, все во власти ТАЛАНТОВ!!!!
УУУууууухххххх.... скорей бы свадьба!!!!
Кстати, у меня есть заказ на юбилей!!!! Тоже подойдет!!!!
Коля! Наташа! еще раз СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!!

----------

Наталья Стадник (27.04.2016), Николай Бугаков (27.04.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Очередная БОМБА от НИКИ!!!!


Зоя, спасибо за отзыв! Ждем твоих первых впечатлений от проведения номера! :Smile3:

----------

Наталья Стадник (28.04.2016)

----------


## Славина

А как мальчики любят внимание и чтобы их тоже хвалили и называли красавчиками, а тут такая МИНУТА СЛАВЫ! Равнодушных точно не останется! Ребята, спасибо вам!!! Ваши фишки не только оригинальные, они ещё и эксклюзивные, как в любом вашем номере вы все прописываете сами, а это дорогого стоит!!!! Будем в этом сезоне и с мальчиками зажигать  :Yahoo:  Ух, пошалим  :Taunt:  Удачи вам и побольше замечательных клиентов!!! :Victory:  А сегодня я снова иду телепать вашу Телепатию!!  :Grin:

----------

Наталья Стадник (27.04.2016), Николай Бугаков (27.04.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Ребята, спасибо вам!!! Ваши фишки не только оригинальные, они ещё и эксклюзивные, как в любом вашем номере вы все прописываете сами, а это дорогого стоит!!!! Будем в этом сезоне и с мальчиками зажигать  Ух, пошалим  Удачи вам и побольше замечательных клиентов!!!


Ира, большое спасибо за замечательный отзыв! Да, мы все прописываем сами. Стараемся уходить от модных нынче компилляций :Grin:  И тебе удачи, вдохновения и благодарных клиентов! :Ok: 



> А сегодня я снова иду телепать вашу Телепатию!!


Если Телепатия еще не зателепалась, то продолжай телепать! :Grin:

----------

Наталья Стадник (28.04.2016), Славина (27.04.2016)

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Коля, Наташа! Спасибо за  такой подарок! Универсален в использовании и точно приживется  в моих выручалочках, как Футбольное дефиле, как Телепатия! Уже смакую- вкусненько так сделано! :Girl Blum2: Ближайшая свадьба 15 июня-обязательно проведу, там как раз  молодых  парней просили высветить!!!   Творите дальше, будеу ждать новинок от Ники+ :Yahoo:

----------

Наталья Стадник (28.04.2016), Николай Бугаков (28.04.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Ближайшая свадьба 15 июня-обязательно проведу, там как раз молодых парней просили высветить!!! Творите дальше, будеу ждать новинок от Ники+


Людочка, большое спасибо за отзыв! Не сомневаемся, что 15 июня парни будут представлены на высшем уровне! Они будут не только подсвечены, но и засвечены в качестве холостяков. Будут дефилировать и отсвечивать перед потенциальными невестами! :Grin:  А насчет новинок ты права. В разработке находятся новые номера. Так что, ожидания будут не напрасны! :Victory:

----------

Наталья Стадник (28.04.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (30.04.2016)

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

На мой взгляд, такая фишка обязательно должна быть в арсенале креативного ведущего! 
Николай, это просто мегакруто! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
Работа сделана очень качественно! На высоком уровне!f :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Я просто уверенна, что гости на свадьбе высоко оценят этот номер! 
Представляю, как холостяки будут куражиться! :Grin:  
Коля, огромное спасибо!
Теперь с нетерпением будем ждать в вашем исполнении дефиле незамужних девушек! :Victory:

----------

Наталья Стадник (28.04.2016), Николай Бугаков (28.04.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай, это просто мегакруто!


Татьяна, большое спасибо за отзыв! Чтобы все было мегакруто, старался не только Николай, но и Наталья :Yes4: 



> Работа сделана очень качественно! На высоком уровне!f
> Я просто уверенна, что гости на свадьбе высоко оценят этот номер!


После неоднократных прогонов мы в этом убеждались с каждым разом все больше :Ok:  Надеюсь, отбивки, которые были высланы бонусом, тоже понравились :Yahoo:

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (30.04.2016)

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

> старался не только Николай, но и Наталья


Ну, конечно же! Вот я бестолковая! :Blush2:  
Там ведь такие классные подводки к каждому холостяку! Только женщина может так тонко чувствовать мужчин! :Victory:  *
Наталья, спасибо вам огромное!* :Tender: 




> Надеюсь, отбивки, которые были высланы бонусом, тоже понравились


Еще как!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  А если учесть, что в последнее время заказчики частенько экономят на музыкантах, то такие отбивки - это просто спасение для ведущего! :Aga:

----------

Наталья Стадник (28.04.2016), Николай Бугаков (28.04.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Там ведь такие классные подводки к каждому холостяку! Только женщина может так тонко чувствовать мужчин!


Очень точно подмечено! :Ok: 



> А если учесть, что в последнее время заказчики частенько экономят на музыкантах, то такие отбивки - это просто спасение для ведущего!


За отзыв об отбивках личное спасибо от меня! :Thank You2:

----------

Наталья Стадник (28.04.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (28.04.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Что собой представляет «Дефиле холостяков»? Это 11 аудиотреков, которые характеризуют неженатых парней и самого жениха, которому разрешается последний раз поучаствовать в данном шоу.


Заманчивые (от Наташи)слова,озвученные голосом нашего Николая и музыка ТАКАЯ,ТАКАЯ,ТАКАЯ зажигательная!!!Представляю,как Парни будут креативить!Скажу по секрету- отбивочки в подарок,то же СУПЕР!!!
НИКА +  СПАСИБО за ЩЕДРОСТЬ!!!!Успехов,Счастья  и удачи!!

----------

Наталья Стадник (30.04.2016), Николай Бугаков (30.04.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Заманчивые (от Наташи)слова,озвученные голосом нашего Николая и музыка ТАКАЯ,ТАКАЯ,ТАКАЯ зажигательная!!!Представляю,как Парни будут креативить!Скажу по секрету- отбивочки в подарок,то же СУПЕР!!!
> НИКА + СПАСИБО за ЩЕДРОСТЬ!!!!Успехов,Счастья и удачи!!


Таня, спасибо за отзыв! Будем креативить под дефиле и отбивочки! :Grin:  Взаимно желаем успехов и благодарных клиентов! :Ok:

----------

Наталья Стадник (02.05.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (01.05.2016)

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Ребята ! Спасибо огромное за хороший номер ! после дефиле девочек всегда думала ну чего не хватает и тут такой подарочек ! теперь все по полочкам и по местам .. и девочкам внимание и мальчиков не обидели... номер шикарный .. включил и не парься .. гости выполняют и ты с гостями наслаждаешься... отдыхаешь ..

----------

Наталья Стадник (02.05.2016), Николай Бугаков (30.04.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> теперь все по полочкам и по местам .. и девочкам внимание и мальчиков не обидели...


Люда, спасибо за отзыв! Часто выходят не только мальчики, но и зрелые неженатые мужчины, которые хотят попытать счастья :Yes4:  А для некоторых особо активных холостяков и сломанные ноги не помеха! :Yahoo: 
[img]http://*********ru/9608343.jpg[/img]

----------

Ладушка Холи (02.05.2016), Наталья Стадник (02.05.2016), Славина (11.05.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (03.05.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (08.05.2016)

----------


## Dimona

Привет всем! Хочу поблагодарить Наташу и Колю за такой конкурс-подводку. Для тех кто еще не приобрел, хочу подсказать, этот шедевр вам необходим, потому что: 
1.	Подводок к этому свадебному моменту, в открытом доступе мало, а  многие ведущие вообще на делают шоу к этому моменту, а очень надо, очень. В этом виден профессионализм. Так как  такие моменты как подвязка и букет можно и без ведущего провести, но так провести как предлагает НИКА+, может только профессионал.
2.	Коля, очень чувственно, и волнующе вызывает холостяков.
3.	Безреквизитно.
4.	А если подшаманить то и и на других мероприятиях можно подурачиться.

Дорогие мои, Натали И Николя это ВАМ:

----------

Наталья Стадник (08.05.2016), Николай Бугаков (08.05.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (08.05.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> 1.	Подводок к этому свадебному моменту, в открытом доступе мало, а многие ведущие вообще на делают шоу к этому моменту, а очень надо, очень. В этом виден профессионализм. Так как такие моменты как подвязка и букет можно и без ведущего провести, но так провести как предлагает НИКА+, может только профессионал.
> 2.	Коля, очень чувственно, и волнующе вызывает холостяков.
> 3.	Безреквизитно.
> 4.	А если подшаманить то и и на других мероприятиях можно подурачиться.


Лилечка, спасибо за отзыв! Вот за что я тебя люблю, так это за логическое мышление. Как обычно, все разложено по полочкам, ясно и понятно! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## yurgesovna

БУГАКОФФФФ!!! пошёл тыыыы... из-за твоих ХОЛОСТЯКОВ я не смогла провести свою фишку  в общей подвязке!!!!от ржачки всеобщей уже  не было смысла!!!!я ж там на фото у тебя у тебя видела костыли... так я.. с подружайкой-медсестрой сделала ещё и гипсы на ноги и руки, взяла в её отделении коляску, костыли...короче:ТЫ СОРВАЛ МНЕ ВСЁ ДЕЙСТВО СО СВОЕЙ ГЕНИАЛЬНОЙ ШТУЧКОЙ!!!!!казалось бы...  пару слов от ведущего...  халява полная!!!! только озвучку включай( на что мой звукач сказал, что обоссал...пардон- обсюкался!!!...  правда, хлопцы были очень артистичные!!! творили ТААА-КООО-ЕЕЕЕЕЕ!!!! А на девок бы, надо бы было сделать мне твоё   "КОМАё"`было бы очень органично... но! поезд ушёл....НЕНАВИЖУ ТЕБЯ!!!!!ЗАВИДУЮ ТВОИМ МОЗГАМ!!! ТЫ- СУПЕЕЕР!!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (11.05.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> казалось бы... пару слов от ведущего... халява полная!!!! только озвучку включай( на что мой звукач сказал, что обоссал...пардон- обсюкался!!!...


Юргесовна, большое спасибо за отзыв! В озвучке и есть вся фишка: включил и не паришься. Надеюсь, вы со звукачом не сильно обсюкаетесь от радости! :Grin:

----------

yurgesovna (14.05.2016)

----------


## Tajussa

Ну вот,  добралась я до компа, и не просто добралась, а с итогами "тест-драйва".  Ребятки,это было вкусно.. Смешно... "Холостяки" бомбанули. При чем, говоря об универсальности этого момента, можно смело говорить, что любой свадебный юбилей эта фишечка украсит хорошим юмором, разбудит дамскую половину зрителей пострелять глазками.. На обычной свадьбе провела так,как было предложено в описании. Отлично.. Но случились тут у меня еще и 2 юбилейных свадьбы.. Серебряная и Золотая.. Побаивалась из-за возраста гостей и виновников торжеств.. Но.. Другая подводка, и вот уже парад самых завидных женихов столетия взрывает зал смехом  практически в самом начале, заряжая всех позитивом и хорошим настроением.. И вот тут я немного покусала локотки, что нет такой фишеччки-игрули про девочкоффф.. Потому как в юбилейном варианте ее оченно даже не хватало.. ИМХО.
Отдельное спасибо за качество аудио дорожек.. Впрочем, от Коли ничего другого ждать и не приходится..
Спасибо огромное за новый брюлик в моей программе. 

Удачи!

----------

Николай Бугаков (16.05.2016)

----------


## Славина

> И вот тут я немного покусала локотки, что нет такой фишеччки-игрули про девочкоффф


А как же "Футбольное дефиле" и "Бэд бойз"))))

----------

Николай Бугаков (16.05.2016)

----------


## Tajussa

> А как же "Футбольное дефиле" и "Бэд бойз"))))


Обе фишечки вкусные, но тут были неуместны..

Удачи!

----------

Николай Бугаков (16.05.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Ну вот, добралась я до компа, и не просто добралась, а с итогами "тест-драйва". Ребятки,это было вкусно.. Смешно... "Холостяки" бомбанули.


Таня, спасибище за отзыв! Особенно радует, что тест-драйв прошел успешно! Обкатка закончена, теперь можно гонять холостяков на длинные дистанции! :Grin:

----------

Tajussa (22.05.2016)

----------


## Нотя

а я себе дополнения придумала, вот с такими надписями будут мальчики дефелировать
[img]http://*********ru/9948142m.jpg[/img]

----------

Наталья Стадник (31.05.2016), Николай Бугаков (01.06.2016), Славина (31.05.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (08.08.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> а я себе дополнения придумала, вот с такими надписями будут мальчики дефелировать


Наташа, твои холостяки будут обозначены по полной программе и уже не отвертятся! :Smile3:

----------


## baranvagalina

А сколько стоит блок?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Стоимость номера не изменилась и составляет 800 руб.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5206608

----------

baranvagalina (06.06.2016)

----------


## Толичек

УРАААА!  Вчера провёл "Дефиле холостяков" - это супер. Правда холостяков было трое. Но ни чего. Один так вообще отжигал по самое ни хочу. Жаль Фото и видео были всего на первый час. Коля! Вы супер!!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (24.07.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> УРАААА! Вчера провёл "Дефиле холостяков" - это супер. Правда холостяков было трое. Но ни чего. Один так вообще отжигал по самое ни хочу. Жаль Фото и видео были всего на первый час. Коля! Вы супер!!!!!


Толик, спасибо за отзыв! Холостяков можно было гонять по второму кругу. Пусть отрабатывают за отсутствующих! :Grin: Жаль, что не было фото и видео. Если в следующий раз будут - обязательно выложи :Yahoo:

----------

yabloko-tv (28.07.2016)

----------


## Толичек

> обязательно выложи


Обязательно))))

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Коля и Наташа, спасибо огромное за ваш блок!  :Tender: 13 августа ваша изюминка на свадьбе зашла "на ура"!!! Такое вытворяли холостяки!!!!  :Blink: А когда очередь дошла до жениха, то он решил .... ползти к невесте. :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  А другие холостяки приняли это как вызов и бросились за ним ползти.  :Grin: В общем, это была хохма. Давно я так не смеялась... :Aga: 
Спасибо вам огромное!!!! :Tender:

----------

Наталья Стадник (17.08.2016), Николай Бугаков (16.08.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> ваша изюминка на свадьбе зашла "на ура"!!!


Таня, спасибо за отзыв! Ползти к невесте - это круто и смешно! Мы рады, что номер поднял настроение не только жениху и всем гостям, но и тебе! :Grin:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (16.08.2016), Толичек (16.08.2016)

----------


## Толичек

Всем привет! В пятницу веду свадьбу. Холостяки будут.Зажжем :Grin:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> В пятницу веду свадьбу. Холостяки будут.Зажжем


Толик, когда же ты порадуешь нас фотками? Ждем-с! :Yes4:

----------


## Толичек

Думаю, что на следующей неделе)))) :Grin: 



> Толик, когда же ты порадуешь нас фотками? Ждем-с!

----------


## Олюня73

Подскажите,пожалуйста подойдет ли блок на юбилей женщины?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Ольга, этот блок свадебный и на юбилей женщины не подойдет. Идеально подойдет Телепатия для юбилярши: :Ok: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5011645
Напоминаю, что в августе вы можете воспользоваться нашим акционным предложением, преобрести Дефиле холостяков и Птицу счастья, а Телепатию для юбилярши получить в подарок!  :Yes4: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5242874

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (12.09.2016)

----------


## MariGri

Огромнейшее спасибо за Холостяков. Даже скромные парни проявили себя в финале. Это был фурор!!! :040:

----------

Николай Бугаков (21.08.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (12.09.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Это был фурор!!!


Марина, спасибо за отзыв! При проведении Дефиле холостяков мы, как раз, и рассчитываем на фурор! :Tatice 06:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (12.09.2016)

----------


## Толичек

Всем привет!
Ну наконец то свершилось.))))  Вот и мой фото отчёт о дефиле холостяков.

Друзья, это классно. Мужики отжигают. Отжигают, даже те которые всю свадьбу скромно просидели.)))) Это супер!!!!

Спасибо большое за конкурс!!!!!)))) :Yahoo:  :Ok:  

[IMG]http://*********ru/11385236.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/11340180.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/11338132.jpg[/IMG]
[img]http://*********ru/11344276.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/11397527.jpg[/img]

----------

Николай Бугаков (12.09.2016), Тамада в Якутии Зоя (03.04.2017), Татьяна Бронзенко (12.09.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Ну наконец то свершилось.)))) Вот и мой фото отчёт о дефиле холостяков.
> Друзья, это классно. Мужики отжигают. Отжигают, даже те которые всю свадьбу скромно просидели.)))) Это супер!!!! Спасибо большое за конкурс!!!!!))))


Толик, действительно свершилось и мы наконец-то увидели твой фотоотчет! :Yahoo:  Радует, что отжигают даже неактивнные мужчины! Большое спасибо за отзыв! :Ok:

----------


## Любовь Андреева

николай, здравствуйте.случайно увидела у вас дефиле холостяков. можно мне музыку? понимаю, что это будет круто!!!как вам переслать 800 руб

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Любовь! Карта Сбербанка РФ 63900277 9018129421 Обратите внимание, что действуют новогодние 10% скидки. Хочу уточнить, что Дефиле холостяков - это не только музыка, но и текст. Это записанные треки с голосом и музыкой :Aga:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

Уже почти прошел год, как я "гоняю" холостяков!
Нуууу.... не приелось!!! Каждый раз новый драйв!
Тут как-то попались молодожены, у которых друзья качки... вот это была бомба! Для меня... а уж для гостей вообще! Парни реально стали раздеваться и показывать свои бицепсы трицепсы... получилось настоящее шоу!!!
Как мне жалко было, что не снималось на фото и видео! Молодежь просто ошалела! И все благодаря этому сногсшибательному блоку!
Каждый холостяк в этом блоке, независимо от фактуры получает порцию своей славы! МУЖСКОЙ!!!
Спасибо Нике Плюс!!!  :Yahoo:

----------

Николай Бугаков (03.04.2017), Татьяна Бронзенко (03.04.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Зоя, большое спасибо за отзыв! Радует, что "Дефиле холостяков" каждый раз дарит новый драйв. Действительно, каждый холостяк получит свою порцию мужской славы, вне зависимости от фактуры. Желаю, чтобы этот блок продолжал тебя радовать и в дальнейшем, а холостяки были полны драйва и раскрывали все свои положительные качества! :Yahoo:

----------

Лара Петрова (10.05.2017), Татьяна Бронзенко (06.04.2017)

----------


## Толичек

Всем привет!
Коля! Огромное СПАСИОООООО за "Дефиле". В субботу проводил свадьбу, холостяки отжигали по полной, жаль фотограф был на  первые два часа.

Один очень запомнился)))). Скромый, уравновешенный- ботаник))))). Но когда дело дошло до "Дефиле" его ни кто не узнал. 
Это классный номер!!!! Вы супер))) :Yahoo:  :Ok:

----------

Лара Петрова (10.05.2017), Николай Бугаков (30.04.2017), Татьяна Бронзенко (10.05.2017)

----------


## Ирина06121979

Приобрела этот замечательный номер по акции. Пока еще не провела, но в успехе этого блока не сомневаюсь - качественный звук, интеллигентный юмор, зажигательная музыка. Все очень стильно и профессионально. Мне совершенно точно этого эпизода в программе явно не хватало по той простой причине, что даже не представляла, что его можно вот так вот разнообразить. Теперь обряд "Бросание подвязки" заиграет новыми красками, что, в свою очередь, придаст цельность и индивидуальность всей свадебной программе. Однозначно рекомендую! Авторам огромное спасибо!!!

----------

Лара Петрова (10.05.2017), Николай Бугаков (07.05.2017), Татьяна Бронзенко (10.05.2017)

----------


## Толичек

> Пока еще не провела


Это суперская  штука)))Не пожалеете!))) Вещь классная!!! Много раз проводил, всегда идёт на ура!!!!

----------

Лара Петрова (10.05.2017), Николай Бугаков (07.05.2017), Татьяна Бронзенко (10.05.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Всем привет!
> Коля! Огромное СПАСИОООООО за "Дефиле". В субботу проводил свадьбу, холостяки отжигали по полной, жаль фотограф был на первые два часа.
> 
> Один очень запомнился)))). Скромый, уравновешенный- ботаник))))). Но когда дело дошло до "Дефиле" его ни кто не узнал. 
> Это классный номер!!!! Вы супер)))


Толик, большое спасибо за отзыв! Во время Дефиле холостяков даже скромные ботаники становятся настоящими мачо! :Tatice 06: 



> Приобрела этот замечательный номер по акции. Пока еще не провела, но в успехе этого блока не сомневаюсь - качественный звук, интеллигентный юмор, зажигательная музыка. Все очень стильно и профессионально. Мне совершенно точно этого эпизода в программе явно не хватало по той простой причине, что даже не представляла, что его можно вот так вот разнообразить. Теперь обряд "Бросание подвязки" заиграет новыми красками, что, в свою очередь, придаст цельность и индивидуальность всей свадебной программе. Однозначно рекомендую! Авторам огромное спасибо!!!


Ирина, большое спасибо за отзыв! Я не сомневаюсь, что этот номер будет проходить забойно и украсит конкурсную программу :Ok: 



> Это суперская штука)))Не пожалеете!))) Вещь классная!!! Много раз проводил, всегда идёт на ура!!!!


Тот факт, что Дефиле холостяков всегда идет на ура - это показатель того, что его можно проводить на любой публике. Еще раз спасибо за положительную оценку этого номера! :Yahoo:

----------

Лара Петрова (10.05.2017), Татьяна Бронзенко (10.05.2017)

----------


## Ирина06121979

Всем привет! Вчера впервые провела дефиле и, по традиции, спешу поделиться впечатлениями: холостяки просто "порвали" зал, по-другому я даже не знаю, как сказать! Девушки просто визжали от восторга,холостяки (даже самые скромные, в том числе скромняга-жених) дефилировали так, что сделали из этого дефиле настоящее ШОУ). Свидетель, к примеру, рванул на груди рубаху так, что пуговицы разлетелись в разные стороны!!! А уж какие знаки внимания они оказывали при этом невесте, это надо было видеть...ммм...И что мне еще очень понравилось, что этот номер почти в самом конце свадьбы, после того, как гости уже начали успокаиваться, внес такой никем не ожидаемый нереальный драйв! Вообщем, коллеги, примите от меня оооогромную благодарность  за этот шикарный блок!

----------

Николай Бугаков (24.06.2017)

----------


## Толичек

> шикарный блок!


Да, это классный блок)))). Даже самые заядлые  ботаники начинают отрываться!!!! :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------

Николай Бугаков (26.06.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Всем привет! Вчера впервые провела дефиле и, по традиции, спешу поделиться впечатлениями: холостяки просто "порвали" зал, по-другому я даже не знаю, как сказать! Девушки просто визжали от восторга,холостяки (даже самые скромные, в том числе скромняга-жених) дефилировали так, что сделали из этого дефиле настоящее ШОУ). Свидетель, к примеру, рванул на груди рубаху так, что пуговицы разлетелись в разные стороны!!! А уж какие знаки внимания они оказывали при этом невесте, это надо было видеть...ммм...И что мне еще очень понравилось, что этот номер почти в самом конце свадьбы, после того, как гости уже начали успокаиваться, внес такой никем не ожидаемый нереальный драйв! Вообщем, коллеги, примите от меня оооогромную благодарность за этот шикарный блок!


Ирина, большое спасибо за отзыв! Дефиле холостяков в конце вечера действительно производит настоящий фурор. Бывает, что даже самые скромные гости именно на этом дефиле отжигают так, как никто не ожидал. Желаю, чтобы холостяки и дальше продолжали "рвать" зал вместе с рубашками! :Grin: 



> Да, это классный блок)))). Даже самые заядлые ботаники начинают отрываться!!!!


Толик, большое спасибо за отзыв! Многие коллеги проводят Дефиле холостяков в связке с Футбольным дефиле. В этом случае женщины тоже могут показать все, на что способны! :Ok: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524567

----------


## СВЕТЛАНА БОРОДИНА

Спасибо огромное за "Дефиле холостяков"! Это и правда шоу. Парни сами были в восторге. Что они только не вытворяли! Всем гостям безумно понравилось. А про себя я вообще молчу- такой реакции от гостей не ожидала. Даже девченки спросили:"А почему для нас такого нет?". Спасибище!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (27.07.2017)

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Коля, спешу опять поблагодарить тебя за этот блок! Ты бы видел, с каким интересом каждый холостяк слушал свой трек. И на словах "Холост" парни просто ликовали. В этот раз молодежь была очень артистичной. Один парень за ухо заложил сигарету, одел шляпу и такое вытворял. Кто-то стал отжиматься  от пола! Я наблюдала за реакцией гостей. Они такого точно нигде не видели! Такие фишки - это, безусловно, украшение праздника! Спасибо тебе огромное!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (09.08.2017)

----------


## Толичек

> Такие фишки - это, безусловно, украшение праздника!


Что есть то есть. Украшение праздника))))))) :Ok:

----------

Николай Бугаков (09.08.2017)

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Коля, спасибо за "Дефиле холостяков". Конец свадьбы, народ уже  наетый-напитый натанцованный, в общем - умотанный. Ждут финала.... и вдруг, такой взрыв эмоций и фантазии от неженатиков. Даже дедок лет 65 участвовал))). Особенно  рекомендую эту фишку от Коли и Наташи начинающим ведущим. Все легко и просто, не нужно ничего заучивать, все уже есть в самом материале. Берите и на следующий день применяйте в работе. Класс!!!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (14.08.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Спасибо огромное за "Дефиле холостяков"! Это и правда шоу. Парни сами были в восторге. Что они только не вытворяли! Всем гостям безумно понравилось. А про себя я вообще молчу- такой реакции от гостей не ожидала. Даже девченки спросили:"А почему для нас такого нет?". Спасибище!!!


Света, большое спасибо за отзыв! Почему же нет такого для девочек? Есть Футбольное дефиле! :Derisive: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4524567
Многие коллеги проводят Дефиле холостяков и Футбольное дефиле одним блоком. Заходит отлично! :Ok: 



> Коля, спешу опять поблагодарить тебя за этот блок! Ты бы видел, с каким интересом каждый холостяк слушал свой трек. И на словах "Холост" парни просто ликовали. В этот раз молодежь была очень артистичной. Один парень за ухо заложил сигарету, одел шляпу и такое вытворял. Кто-то стал отжиматься от пола! Я наблюдала за реакцией гостей. Они такого точно нигде не видели! Такие фишки - это, безусловно, украшение праздника! Спасибо тебе огромное!!!!


Таня, большое спасибо за отзыв! Приятно услышать такие слова от мастера конкурсных программ! :Smile3: 



> Что есть то есть. Украшение праздника)))))))


Толик, без ложной скромности скажу, что Дефиле холостяков действительно является украшением праздника. На крайней свадьбе жених дефилировал перед невестой на коленях. Неизвестно, когда такое еще повторится, но на свадьбе ей все-таки удалось поставить мужа на колени! :Grin: 



> Коля, спасибо за "Дефиле холостяков". Конец свадьбы, народ уже наетый-напитый натанцованный, в общем - умотанный. Ждут финала.... и вдруг, такой взрыв эмоций и фантазии от неженатиков. Даже дедок лет 65 участвовал))). Особенно рекомендую эту фишку от Коли и Наташи начинающим ведущим. Все легко и просто, не нужно ничего заучивать, все уже есть в самом материале. Берите и на следующий день применяйте в работе. Класс!!!!!!


Наташа, большое спасибо за отзыв! Участвуют все холостяки. От детей до дедков. И всегда любо-дорого за этим наблюдать! :Yahoo:

----------

yabloko-tv (12.11.2017)

----------


## Толичек

Всем привет!
Коля! Я думаю ты не сильно обидишься, если я в одной рубрике напишу про три номера которые проводил, в минувшие выходные.

*Начну с Ля-Ля.*

Друзья! Идея с подтанцовкой имеет место быть. Ток получилось, что Жених с невестой вышли не на долго, я уточнил у них через сколько они примерно появятся. Жених сказал, что через 5 минут.
Этого времени вполне достаточно, для того, что бы выбрать подтанцовку, и рассказать им, что нужно делать. Не забывая при этом немного в пределах разумного, не переходя грани дозволенного покуражится над  участниками номера. Немного репетнул с гостями, показывая им, как нужно махать руками когода они услышат слова "Помашите ручками- вы же молодцы". ))))
Затем дело за малым.  Петь, подбадривать подтанцовку, и побольше коммуникации с гостями. И будет супер. 

*Теперь Бэд бойз и Дефиле холостяков*

Это особенное действие.

Выходят девочки и думают, мол сейчас быстренько поймаю букетик, но не тут то было))))
Когда начинаешь рассказывать, что каждая команда или участница (если таковых две, а такое тоже бывает) должны делать, при этом слега, аккуратно подшучивая над  девчонками, обращая внимания на их красоту и изящность частей тела-гости лежат))))).  Когда после этого действия объявляешь о  проведении  дефиле - девочки просто кайфуют, во время объявления и рассказа о предстоящем действии, а когда действие проходит это просто супер. В прошедшую субботу один из холостяков содрал с себя рубашку. парень спортсмен, качок - это было всё. 
Вы представляете какая реакция  гостей была )))))).
После такого прохода к жениху подбежала знакомая, что то шепнул, а отбигая от жениха сказала, что бесплатно вылечит ему все зубы ( она оказалась зубным врачом). тут немного я добавил юморка))).
Жених постоял и просто подошёл к качку и отдал подвязку. Ведь букет поймала его девушка. Вот так.

Друзья! Номера классные. Не пожалеете.
Если каждый добавит своей изюминки, вообще улёт)))) 
КОЛЯ!!!!! Так держать. Давай ещё хороших номеров.  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------

yabloko-tv (12.11.2017), Курица (04.10.2017), наталья севрюкова (12.11.2017), Николай Бугаков (04.10.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (04.10.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Толик, большое спасибо за отзыв! Действительно, Ля-ля, Бэд бойз и Дефиле холостяков всегда проходят отлично! Иногда бывают интересные неожиданности даже похлеще, чем ты описал :Yes4:  Конечно, каждый ведущий адаптирует номера под себя. Полностью согласен: если каждый добавит своей изюминки, будет вообще улёт! Хотя, куда еще улетнее? :Grin:

----------

yabloko-tv (12.11.2017)

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Коля, дефиле твое рвет залы

----------

yabloko-tv (12.11.2017), Николай Бугаков (11.11.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Таня, благодарю за такие интересные фото! Действительно, холостяки отжигают так, что возникает впечатление, что они готовы жениться хоть завтра! :Grin:  Уже был случай, когда один из таких красавчиков действительно женился. Продолжаем дефилировать! :Yahoo:

----------

Ольга Штерн (21.09.2018), Татьяна Бронзенко (13.11.2017)

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Вчера, на свадьбе  спортсменов, где  гости, практически все  связаны со спортом, как оказалось  они не курят и не пьют....Представляете, свадьба-и 70  трезвых спортсменов...9 холостяков...ДЕФИЛЕ сделало  мой сегодняшний день-вспоминаю, радуюсь и восхищаюсь! Парни,ой, - красивые, трезвые, в костюмах с галстуками и бабочками  ловили этот  драйв! Каждый получил шквал аплодисментов, потому как слыша озвучку, ребята были неподражаемы!  Наташа и Коля! Ваша  работа  повысила мой рейтинг в определенных кругах скептиков- это точно!    Очень надеюсь, что будут фото, хотя фотографа постоянно   просила- СНИМАЙ...А он, как ребенок, радовался , смотрел и смеялся... Вообщем, очередной раз хотела написать-Дефиле холостяков- реально крутой блок!  Обнимаю   НИКУ   сердечно!

----------

Николай Бугаков (09.06.2018), Ольга Штерн (21.09.2018), Толичек (09.06.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Люда, большое спасибо за отзыв! На минувшем выпускном Дефиле холостяков тоже отлично себя зарекомендовало. Исключив последний трек для жениха, получился забойный интерактив для выпускников! Ведь все были холостыми и потенциальными кандидатами в женатики. Парни показали себя так, что даже родители, которые их знают, как облупленных, были в приятном шоке и диком восторге! :Grin:  После этого выпускного уже поступило несколько предложений провести будущие свадьбы. Причем, с просьбой провести Дефиле холостяков на бис! :Yahoo:

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Николай, наверное, в сотый раз благодарю тебя за этот уникальный блок, которому пока не могу найти замену. Ну, нет аналогов! 
 Вот ни разу эта фишка меня не подводила. Всегда на ура! Вы бы видели, как ликует зал! А какие счастливые лица у холостяков!

----------

Николай Бугаков (09.08.2018)

----------


## купер

А если один всего неженатый, а остальные уже окольцованные этот номер подойдет?

----------

Николай Бугаков (09.08.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай, наверное, в сотый раз благодарю тебя за этот уникальный блок, которому пока не могу найти замену. Ну, нет аналогов! 
> Вот ни разу эта фишка меня не подводила. Всегда на ура! Вы бы видели, как ликует зал! А какие счастливые лица у холостяков!


Татьяна, в который раз огромное спасибо за отзыв! В нашей программе, как и у многих коллег, Дефиле холостяков заняло свое достойное место. А зачем что-то менять? Я думаю, что этот блок еще долгие годы будет радовать ведущих и гостей :Ok: 



> А если один всего неженатый, а остальные уже окольцованные этот номер подойдет?


Наталья, не подойдет. Интерактив рассчитан именно на холостяков. В конце каждой подводки к дефиле, кроме подводки к дефиле жениха, произносится: "Холост!". Другое дело, что этот интерактив не обязательно проводить на свадьбах. Он уместен на любых мероприятиях, где есть холостяки. Убирается последняя подводка к дефиле жениха - и вперед! :Yes4:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Коля, мне попался юбиляр, причем давнишний холостяк, обожаемый дамами, невесткой и внучкой, поэтому приняла решение, что   появится от в зале под одну   их твоих   нарезок  и думаю, что   когда прозвучит -ХОЛОСТ- народ отреагирует, ибо этот товарищ пристает в свои 60   ко всему, что движется, необыкновенно смешливый и харизматичный    оптимист...Вот такой прикол!  Я опять посылаю тебе    благодарность, выручалочка!)

----------

Николай Бугаков (18.09.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Люда, большое спасибо за отзыв! Еще один вариант использования Дефиле холостяков! :Ok:  Если этот герой-любовник будет к тебе приставать - звони! Приедем и все разрулим! :Grin:

----------


## ponyashkina

Добрый вечер Николай! Прослушала Дефиле женихов и была приятно удивлена))) сейчас жду не дождусь 2 марта свадьбу обкатать этот блок! Думаюзацдет на отлично! Спасибо за такой классный блок! После свадьбы отпишусь) ещё раз спасибо за Дефиле!) вы просто мега

----------

Николай Бугаков (23.02.2019)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Добрый вечер Николай! Прослушала Дефиле женихов и была приятно удивлена))) сейчас жду не дождусь 2 марта свадьбу обкатать этот блок! Думаюзацдет на отлично!


Здравствуйте, Мария! "Дефиле холостяков" всегда проходит отлично! Даже не сомневайтесь! :Yes4: 
А еще круче оно проходит в связке с "Футбольным дефиле"! В этом случае вы уделяете внимание не только парням, но и девушкам! :Ok: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5452118



> Спасибо за такой классный блок! После свадьбы отпишусь) ещё раз спасибо за Дефиле!) вы просто мега


Спасибо за такой классный отзыв! Желаю вам мега праздников! :Yahoo:

----------


## ponyashkina

Ах, как жаль, что увидела поздно акцию! Я наверное опоздала? Ваше Футбольное Дефиле прослушала, обкатаю 16 марта. Мужское дефиле холостяков прошло успешно! Парни были удивлены, что каждое голосовое сопровождение было классно подобранно к их персоне)))) Короче они так кревлялись))) Прошло весело, на широкую ногу! Спасибо Вам за ваше творчество! Вот я после пятилетнего отдыха постепенно начинаю вливаться. Сложно конечно когда отстаешь от времени. Спасибо Уралочке за ее МК! Сейчас 15 мая Марина Морозова к нам приеезжает. Ездила на МК Евгении Резниченко. Вот благодаря таким людям как вы можно подняться на ноги с отличным уровнем программы. Еще раз спасибо ваш материал!

----------

Николай Бугаков (11.03.2019)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Ваше Футбольное Дефиле прослушала, обкатаю 16 марта. Мужское дефиле холостяков прошло успешно! Парни были удивлены, что каждое голосовое сопровождение было классно подобранно к их персоне)))) Короче они так кревлялись))) Прошло весело, на широкую ногу!


Мария, спасибо за отзыв! На вчерашней свадьбе и Футбольное дефиле, и Дефиле холостяков прошли отлично! Впрочем, как обычно :Yes4:  Мужчины тоже часто удивляются, как голосовые треки были подобраны конкретно к их персоне? В следующий раз вы им объясняйте, что вы заранее собрали информацию о каждом из них, а потом специально для каждого было записано аудио. Вот такая вы креативная ведущая с индивидуальным подходом! :Grin: 



> Спасибо Вам за ваше творчество! Вот я после пятилетнего отдыха постепенно начинаю вливаться. Сложно конечно когда отстаешь от времени. Вот благодаря таким людям как вы можно подняться на ноги с отличным уровнем программы. Еще раз спасибо ваш материал!


Желаю вам поскорее влиться в работу и уверенно стоять на ногах. Я уверен, что все получится! :Ok:

----------


## Ирина06121979

Добрый день, коллеги! Я не устану благодарить Николая и всех причастных за этот блок - настолько он яркий и динамичный! В нем раскрываются таланты даже самых застенчивых холостяков! И каждый раз не устаю удивляться, насколько ярко свои творческие и актерские способности под него проявляют холостые парни! Это просто кайф - и для ведущего, и для участников, и для парней! Настоящее фееричное шоу! Бесконечная благодарность от меня!

----------

Николай Бугаков (02.06.2021)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Добрый день, коллеги! Я не устану благодарить Николая и всех причастных за этот блок - настолько он яркий и динамичный! В нем раскрываются таланты даже самых застенчивых холостяков! И каждый раз не устаю удивляться, насколько ярко свои творческие и актерские способности под него проявляют холостые парни! Это просто кайф - и для ведущего, и для участников, и для парней! Настоящее фееричное шоу! Бесконечная благодарность от меня!


Ирина, большое спасибо за отзыв! В минувшую субботу тоже проводили Дефиле холостяков. Все прошло отлично, как обычно! :Ok:

----------

